# Carhartt B07 Logger dungarees discontinued?



## chevy_tech (Dec 16, 2018)

Tried searching the web to purchase some of Carhartts B07 Logger Dungaree jeans. Couldn’t find them on Carhartts website, and no vendors seem to offer them for purchase anymore. Are they discontinued? If so, I’ll be really disappointed! Is there any other type of Jean that’s comparable to them?


----------



## Skeans (Dec 16, 2018)

chevy_tech said:


> Tried searching the web to purchase some of Carhartts B07 Logger Dungaree jeans. Couldn’t find them on Carhartts website, and no vendors seem to offer them for purchase anymore. Are they discontinued? If so, I’ll be really disappointed! Is there any other type of Jean that’s comparable to them?



Yes they were discontinued, Key makes a set of logger jeans so does Baileys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevy_tech (Dec 16, 2018)

Skeans said:


> Yes they were discontinued, Key makes a set of logger jeans so does Baileys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that blows! I thought they were really nice.


----------



## Skeans (Dec 16, 2018)

chevy_tech said:


> Wow, that blows! I thought they were really nice.



The last few sets I’ve had didn’t last as long as they use to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Dec 16, 2018)

Google shows available at 
https://dungarees.com/carhartt-b07-...-original-fit-logger-jean?cs=DNM&size=&cid=21


----------



## Skeans (Dec 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevy_tech (Dec 17, 2018)

So any other versions/brands you would suggest?


----------



## Skeans (Dec 17, 2018)

The only other ones I’ve used is Key’s, I’ve never tried the Baileys ones but they look like they’d work as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster (Dec 17, 2018)

I've had good luck from Key. I also really like the Duluth stuff, it's a bit spendy though.


----------



## Brian72 (Jan 1, 2019)

I pretty much gave up on the big brand names. Quality is **** but the prices are ridiculous. I buy Rustler anymore. About $10 a pair and they hold up very well. I actually think they're much better quality than Levi's and the other top brands.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan-Sietze (Jan 3, 2019)

You guys ****,
Now I have ordered a Carhartt Double Front Logger Jeans...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 3, 2019)

Talking about the double front loggers right?

What size do you need? I think I have probably 6-7 pairs of 34" waist, I think 32 or 34" inseam in blue. They are used of course, but still plenty of life in them. Don't think I'll be back in 34" anytime soon... been waiting 15 years now 

I'll have to dig in the closet a bit. I had a ton of 34" pants but gave some to a guy that was working for me a few years back so don't remember what I still have.

Personally I prefer the stretch flex Wranglers. I always found the double fronts to be hot, heavy and hard to move around in, especially when climbing up on equipment.


----------



## Jan-Sietze (Jan 4, 2019)

> What size do you need? I think I have probably 6-7 pairs of 34" waist, I think 32 or 34"


Usually I wear the Wrangler 'Texas'
in size W34 / L34

I wanted to try the Carhartt B07 once,
I do not think it would be profitable to ship used trousers to Europe ...
Thanks for the offer


----------



## mobilemech13 (Jan 14, 2019)

They are still in stock and available on Amazon and at madsen's


----------



## old CB (Feb 24, 2019)

I have a couple pairs of the Carhartt double-front jeans in green that I got on sale from Baileys--just looked last night and found they're no longer there.

I think Carhartt stuff is over-priced in general, and I only buy their stuff when on sale or reduced rate thru ebay. My insulated overalls, for instance, are Walls brand, and every bit the equal of Carhartts. (They're also I-don't-know-how-many yrs old, patched in the knee, but still good to go.)

For double front jeans I like the WildAss jeans. That's my everyday wear in the woods, been wearing them for some years now. $30/pair on sale thru Bailey's. I liked the Prison Blues too (I think that's the name), but found the fit of Wild Ass suits me better.

The problem I run into is that for several years now all my pants shrink in the waist through the winter months. I've worn 34 X 34 pants forever, but now I need 36 X 34 thru the winter. Warm weather and more work gets me into my normal size.


----------



## full chizel (Feb 24, 2019)

Most jeans have cheap hotel syndrome (no ballroom) so i like the Duluth jeans.


----------

